

Are You Peeing Enough? - netmau5
http://blog.davejafari.com/are-you-peeing-enough

======
greenyoda
This article cites very little evidence: a link to a single article which
itself cites no published research results.

And this article on Snopes.com says that there's no compelling evidence for
the claim that people require even eight cups of water a day:

<http://www.snopes.com/medical/myths/8glasses.asp>

Also, if you're pissing constantly, wouldn't that be evidence that you're
trying to over-hydrate yourself? If you were actually dehydrated, wouldn't
your body absorb the additional water you drank rather than excreting it?

------
michaelcampbell
Interesting. 3l is about 12 cups.

I remember back in the 80's and 90's Dr. Dean Edell on his talk show routinely
tried to bash this "8 cups of water a day" rule of thumb as an urban legend.

He says in this 2002 post that your body weight * 0.08 is the approximate
number of cups of water you should get, but I think that includes all that you
normally get from food too.

~~~
netmau5
It's really hard to tell what the right number is since there are so many
variables involved. And you're right, water comes from other places too. The
one thing that is certain is the 8 cups is definitely on the short side.

